# This auta be interesting



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Is a quills lake mallard? Ha Ha.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> fowlnfins Posted: Sun Nov 29, 2009 12:30 am Post subject: duck
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is a quills lake mallard? Ha Ha


 :rollin:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Its bisexual.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

fowlnfins said:


> Is a quills lake mallard? Ha Ha.


LMAO!!!!!! :rollin: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: Glad you guys are havin fun with this. The truth is no one will ever be able to prove or disprove what it is so it does'nt pay to argue. Wich is what usually happens on a thread like this.

It's a freak. A guy on another forum thought it might be one of these. I'm gonna have to go ahead and sortof.... agree.

http://10000birds.com/intersex-mallard-vancouver.htm/


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> :lol: Glad you guys are havin fun with this. The truth is no one will ever be able to prove or disprove what it is so it does'nt pay to argue. Wich is what usually happens on a thread like this.
> 
> It's a freak. A guy on another forum thought it might be one of these. I'm gonna have to go ahead and sortof.... agree.
> 
> http://10000birds.com/intersex-mallard-vancouver.htm/


At first glance it looks like a hybrid but a closer look, I'd have to agree with the above because of the dark color on the bill and the lack of dark plumage on the chest area.

Definitely a cool bird that I'd have on the wall.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I shot 1 like that this year also.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

you shot the "Pat" of ducks LOL


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

cool bird. shot one a few weeks ago, that 100 percent looked like a hen, exept a bright yellow bill. not an immature drake or a black duck, just a hen with a yellow bill. unless a mottled duck found its way to wisconsin. freaks of nature happen, and it is cool if you can whack em. seen a cool widgeon/mallard hybrid. coolest duck i have ever seen. he was sitten in a refuge tho, so no chance to shoot him


----------



## burns_312 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hen killer!!!


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

burns_312 said:


> Hen killer!!!


dude..dont worry about it, its legal


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

its my choice. i whack a hen, expecially when the season was as tough as this one in wisconsin. you take every bird you can get. its not like a can kill 18 greenheads everytime we go out. this year, most of the hunts have been more like 4 or 5. so i figure why not


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Kris brantner said:


> its my choice. i whack a hen, expecially when the season was as tough as this one in wisconsin. you take every bird you can get. its not like a can kill 18 greenheads everytime we go out. this year, most of the hunts have been more like 4 or 5. so i figure why not


Yeah a guys gotta kill as much as he can to keep the pictures looking "cool". :eyeroll:


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

see once again some moron turned a guys thread into a stupid hen arguement. its like religion, you believe what you want, and i will believe what i want. dont try to push your religion or life values on me. same with this crap. you arent going to say or do anything at all on here that will keep anyone from shooting any less hens. hens get shot, expecially in the morning when they are hard to id. all i said is i shot a hen with a yellow bill. somethen was screwed up and it was a cool looking duck. i never had nor ever will post pictures on here because of people like you. piss off, have a nice day


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It's not a drake or a hen, it's a tranny!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Let's say hypothetically it is a hen. I doubt it is a breeder. :eyeroll:


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

I shot one that looked like that probably 12 years ago. But i have to say the coolest lookn bird i ever shot was a mallard/widgen cross and fully plumed. Awsome bird!!! Wish I had pics. Hes at the taxidermist. Heck the taxidermist offerd me 500 buck for him. Wouldn't sell it for anything. Not to mention its aginst the law to sell migratory birds. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've shot a few hens in my life......................ON PURPOSE.

The duck population as we all know it, will now end.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I quit shooting drakes this year. Hens taste better!!! :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

You should see all the hen Canadian Geese I shoot a year, their population is on the down fall :rollin: :rollin:

Sweet looking duck BTW


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

> Bloodyblinddoors wrote:
> :lol: Glad you guys are havin fun with this. The truth is no one will ever be able to prove or disprove what it is so it does'nt pay to argue. Wich is what usually happens on a thread like this.
> 
> It's a freak. A guy on another forum thought it might be one of these. I'm gonna have to go ahead and sortof.... agree.
> ...


how dod you know what a hybrid looks like??? all hybrids don't look the same..i have seen a few hybrid mallard/black ducks and they look like the one you shot...

congrats on a once in a lifetime bird....

(wigeon/mallard hybrid is cool but a pintail/mallard is even cooler)


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

[/URL]img]

you mean like this one?!?!?!

sorry for the fuzzy pic i was excited and in a hurry.


----------



## pgquackstacker (Feb 26, 2010)

BDPH said:


> [/URL]img]
> 
> you mean like this one?!?!?!
> 
> sorry for the fuzzy pic i was excited and in a hurry.


That looks like a park duck to me.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

pgquackstacker said:


> BDPH said:
> 
> 
> > [/URL]img]
> ...


I should have known better than to post this here and expect genuine excitment from other hunters instead of the jealousy that always follows something like this.


----------



## pgquackstacker (Feb 26, 2010)

It just looks like one of those farm ducks and a mallard cross bred. Muscovy X Mallard IMO. It could be something else but by looking just at that picture park duck in which case I'm not jealous.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

[img[/img]








[/URL][/img]

maybe pics of wing speculum/feet and tail would help? if not w/e you'll have to wait until i get it back from taxidermist

MJ

ps. i suck at photobucket and such


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

yep...u got yourself a pintail/mallard cross....*not a farm duck mix*.... Has characteristics from both...long pintail (trying to curl...hope the taxi doesn't screw that up for you..... brown specs...green specs...etc...


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

> hope the taxi doesn't screw that up for you


should be good...i took it to this guy. figured a once-in-a-lifetime duck deserved this kind of talent.

http://www.flywaytaxidermy.com/


----------



## pgquackstacker (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, those pictures show it better, definitely a pintail/mallard cross. In that first picture it looked like a park duck. Congrats and I am jealous :beer:


----------

